# Toxic Dancehall - 8th Oct / The Bug / Heatwave / DJ Wrongspeed



## DJWrongspeed (Oct 3, 2005)

Apologies for shamless plug  but Offline / ResonanceFM resident DJ Wrongspeed will be spinning at this ace night in Bristol this coming saturday..  Can't decide whether i'm more excited about DJing or seeing the Bug.  Would be great to see any urbanites in the house, i'll be in the mong zone playing a shoegazing grime on skag dubstep sort of set?


----------



## Dubversion (Oct 3, 2005)

with a special guest, too, DJW?


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Oct 3, 2005)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> with a special guest, too, DJW?



sssshhhhhhh


----------



## Dubversion (Oct 3, 2005)

i'm SO fucking jealous.


----------



## Sunspots (Oct 3, 2005)

DJ Jesus!


----------



## fat hamster (Oct 3, 2005)

LOL


----------



## JTG (Oct 3, 2005)

We've just had an in depth discussion.

Consensus is that we're SO fucking there!

Thinking about it, Black Swan is the perfect venue for Unsound imho. If only...


----------



## fizzerbird (Oct 3, 2005)

Gutted! Gutted! Gutted!

My Brother is getting married and Bombscare and I are staying at a hotel for the weekend. Damn and blas it!


----------



## Callie (Oct 3, 2005)

hee hee im going


----------



## sam/phallocrat (Oct 3, 2005)

my mate matt's playing in the third room (he's one of the underscore djs) - looks like a wicked night, don't think I can quite make it tho


----------



## Callie (Oct 9, 2005)

excellent night!


----------



## JTG (Oct 9, 2005)

Wikkid night - once we'd surmounted the trauma of finding some -any! - drugs.

krs spent half the night looking for DJWrongspeed but alas the quest ended in failure


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Oct 9, 2005)

I was there honest  

ace night, was quite sober throughout but music was the energy, there ain't nuffin like this in London, u guys a real lucky although i can see the council shuttin down v.soon.

Massive respect to Ali/Armin/Ed from TD and cheers to DJ Bruna, she fukin rocked it.

Although *The Bug* were ace, their ego's had clearly got the better of'em in soundschecks apparently, that's why it all ran so late.


----------



## JTG (Oct 9, 2005)

krs wants to know what you were wearing 

Saw quite a few people from the queue pissing against shopfronts on the Stapleton Road beforehand which was a bit disappointing given the problems they've had with local rezzies. I dunno, maybe they just need to ask the customers to be extra specially good for a while to take the heat off.


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Oct 14, 2005)

oh yeah i had a brown hoody with a ResonanceFM t-shirt on , sounds like the headfuk-dissident thing will be ace, i envy u bristol lot.  Still we do have Bangface tonight.


----------



## toblerone3 (Apr 11, 2008)

Just found this thread by doing a search for "Heatwave" + "dubstep". 

This thread was an "Urbanwhack". 

Loving this music. 

Who on Urban is into this sort of music nowadays?


----------



## El Jefe (Apr 11, 2008)

Lots of us, I think 

And that Heatwave England Story is a classic


----------



## toblerone3 (Apr 11, 2008)

I just discovered it a couple of days ago. Blew me away I want to go to night of this sort of stuff soon.


----------



## JTG (Apr 12, 2008)

Blast from the past or what

We've still got the poster for this on the kitchen door


----------

